# OS X as a tftp server



## jinson (Mar 29, 2002)

14 Anybody try setting up Mac OS X as a tftp server?  I'm trying to use Mac OS X, with the tftp server built into FreeBSD, and I seem to get some access violation errors, but everything I try doesn't work.  What is the secret?

Thanks.

Ron


----------



## kon21 (Mar 1, 2003)

There is a very good article on the issue located at AFP548
(http://www.afp548.com/Articles/Jaguar/tftp.html)

In a nutshell, in OS X.1 you used the inetd.conf file to enable TFTP, in OS X.2 you now modify the files inside the xinetd.d directory. Also, to upload a file to an FTP server, a file with that name has to already exits. I guess this is a security thing to prevent someone from filling up a TFTP server

I got mine working with this article no problem.

Good luck


----------



## kon21 (Jun 7, 2005)

anyone have an updated on how this works in 10.4? xinetd.d directory is now empty.


----------



## tgbauer (Jun 8, 2005)

Take a look at this:

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=301494

and try:

sudo /sbin/service --list

sudo /sbin/service tftp start


----------



## kon21 (Jun 17, 2005)

Hey tgbauer, thx for the help. got some more questions.

Yes this starts the TFTP service but where is the configuration file for this?

Back in 10.2 you used the file /etc/xinted.d/tftp to designate which folder would be the home for TFTP. How is that controlled now? where to the files go? what are the permission on it?

thx again


----------



## jmac1163 (Feb 7, 2007)

All,

In Tiger, the tftp server configuration is in 

/System/Library/LaunchDaemons/tftp.plist

That's the file (in plist format) that used to be in /etc/inetd.d in Jaguar.

Hope this helps


----------



## kon21 (Feb 23, 2007)

As much as I like dabbling in terminal to get TFTP working,
here is a great GUI app that does it all for you..
TFTServer 3.1
(http://mac.softpedia.com/get/Network-Admin/TftpServer.shtml)
works with 10.2 and later. I just used it to update some Dell switches under 10.4.8.
Well worth the $12 cost.


----------

